# Did.... you cycle your water? No.....????



## BiteMeNipMe (Apr 26, 2003)

Thanks


----------



## SnowCichlid (Jan 10, 2003)

gotta love option number one :smile:


----------



## thePACK (Jan 3, 2003)




----------



## pcrose (Mar 9, 2003)

numba 1!!!!!!!!!


----------



## nitrofish (Jan 14, 2003)

number one and the last ones cool too


----------



## RedShoal (May 3, 2003)

Come on, do you people really do "Done the full nitrogen cycle to the state where no ammonia present. Then put the fishies in."??? I have rarely met a person who have done this for a new tank.


----------



## jasert39 (May 1, 2003)

I'm going to cycle for a little while but my p's are getting a little overcrowed in the small tank so I am going to do everything I can to help the cycle along.


----------



## traumatic (Jan 29, 2003)

I will always be setting up my tanks w/ pre-cycled water from other tanks, And using filter bio material, rocks and anything w/ existing bacteria. I find this highly useful unless you are setting up a fresh tank. I've used bio spira bacteria in my larger tanks where the amount of pre-cycled water is low.


----------



## nitrofish (Jan 14, 2003)

RedShoal said:


> Come on, do you people really do "Done the full nitrogen cycle to the state where no ammonia present. Then put the fishies in."??? I have rarely met a person who have done this for a new tank.


 because most fish keepers don't know. when I was new I didn't know either, and I lost fish, it sucked.


----------



## Honda99_300ex (Apr 18, 2003)

I partially cycled mine, but all 14 p's were ok.........


----------



## RedShoal (May 3, 2003)

nitrofish said:


> RedShoal said:
> 
> 
> > Come on, do you people really do "Done the full nitrogen cycle to the state where no ammonia present. Then put the fishies in."??? I have rarely met a person who have done this for a new tank.
> ...


 What!!! I never fully cycle my new tanks. I just dump the fish in with a filter and change water until it cycles itself. Have not lost a fish due to that yet.


----------



## giovanni82 (Jan 29, 2003)

I cycled mine, it sucked big balls. im a very inpatient person, it was a long long 6 weeks or so.


----------



## thePACK (Jan 3, 2003)

RedShoal said:


> nitrofish said:
> 
> 
> > RedShoal said:
> ...


 its always better to do it the safer way....


----------



## nitrofish (Jan 14, 2003)

RedShoal said:


> nitrofish said:
> 
> 
> > RedShoal said:
> ...


 consier yourself lucky. as for me I don't like to use luck, especially with a $200+ fish


----------



## RedShoal (May 3, 2003)

From my understanding... and I might be wrong. If you change the water before the cycle often, you are diluting the ammonia in the water and therefore it should be fine. Then all you have to do it wait for the cycle to begin.


----------



## RhomZilla (Feb 12, 2003)

nitrofish said:


> RedShoal said:
> 
> 
> > nitrofish said:
> ...


 Honestly.. I would neve take chance or gamble with an expensive fish, as rare as they are around my area. Better to be patient than to gamble with ignorance.


----------



## o snap its eric (Feb 19, 2003)

i never did until i had to spend mondo money on fish (piranha. to be more specific, cariba).


----------



## Innes (Jan 13, 2003)

non of your choices - I added my piranhas to a cichlid community, and slowly removed the terrorised cichlids one by one - now I only have the severum left with the piranhas, and I added some neons, zebra danios and black widow tetras


----------



## sccavee (Feb 11, 2003)

I did the complete fishless cycle and did not add my P's until my tank was fully cycled. Took about 3 weeks for the tank to fully cycle.


----------



## Death in #'s (Apr 29, 2003)

i threw them in the same day i got the tank no other choice cold water and everuthing.i knew nothing till i found this site







thanks everybody


----------



## Judazzz (Jan 13, 2003)

When I first got my p's, just over a year ago, I never even heard of cycling before, so I set up my tank, filled it with water and dumped my fish in there. None died because of that, but after 6 weeks I had only one big fat red left (Ed, for those who know him








)
After that, I had to move my reds twice, and in both cases I had no time to cycle the tank (emergencies: leaking tank and moving to a new appartment), and did the same (although I used seeded filters, gravel etc. these time). Because I knew about cycling by then, I was freaked to the max, but again, none of the fish died because of this......
But I honestly don't want to drag myself through such nerve-wrecking ordeals again, so next time I'll properly cycle the tank


----------

